# My Seat Ibiza 6K Gti Cupra 2.0i 16v ABF Project !!!



## CustomPeformance (May 22, 2014)

Hello,

This is the thread for one of my cars, the Seat Ibiza 6K Gti Cupra.
The car has the ABF engine (2.0i 16v - 150 BHP)
As you can see it has a lot of issues that I am going to correct.

Whish me luck )


----------



## CustomPeformance (May 22, 2014)

So let's start.

This is how the car looks now. It is the first day we got it in to the shop and we made plans for it.


----------



## CustomPeformance (May 22, 2014)

The first few hours of work on the car.
We started to strip it down to see what we had to keep/replace/refurbish.

Enjoy!


----------



## RARCGTI (Nov 27, 2004)

Hi

Good project

Regards


----------



## CarsAnalysis (Jun 7, 2017)

Great work. Thanks for sharing pics.


----------



## Car Problems (Jan 22, 2014)

I didn't realize these had so many Mk3 parts.


----------



## fsos (Oct 30, 2019)

CustomPeformance said:


> The first few hours of work on the car.
> We started to strip it down to see what we had to keep/replace/refurbish.
> usa today protonmail
> Enjoy!


Good job !


----------



## simeon40 (Feb 7, 2017)

This takes me back in 2007 when I got my first new car - 6K1 '95. I loved the Cupra model. ABF engines had some flaws which removed it turns the car pretty nice to drive - install Golf II 1.8 16V KR Head, shorter gearbox and lighter flywheel. Most guys around me just removed weight and balance it. I remember that ABF flywheel was like 12kg. Also original Cupra wheels are made with some magnesium allow which makes them lighter.


----------

